# Evolution



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

I collect carnivorous plants. This plant is Drosera hartmyertortum. The yellow things are believe to be "egg mimics". They are uncommon but not rare. The plants mimic the eggs of insects for various reasons. In this case, perhaps this plant, which gets it's food from animals, lures insects that usually eat the eggs of insects that look this these yellow growths, and when they land, are captured by the plant and eaten.







Here is an example of a bug being eaten by a cousin of this plant.






Could somebody please explain to me how this could have "evolved"


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

And another plant which captured an ant. All plants and photo's mine, so there's no question about it, they do this.


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

And this one. Even if I wasn't a Christian I'd have to doubt the hypothesis of evolution. No way. It's too complicated.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 4, 2005)

*Now that\'s a cool collection...*

Nice pics.

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by tdowns007]


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks, my wife's homeschool mom friends always count their kids when they come out of the greenhouse....


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

Do you have to water them too? Just curious.


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, you usually keep them in a tray of water as they're bog plants. Leached out soil with no nutrients. But who cares? They catch their own dinner!


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

Simply amazing! If you had posted this a month ago I would have tried to buy some off you for Valentine's Day (being the loving, creative husband that I am  ).

But back to the topic at hand: after the Fall, all of creation seemed to become parasitic by nature in one way or another. These plants just seem to be an exclamation point to that truth.


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, the lion will eventually eat grass, and my plants will go back to photosynthesis, and we'll all start eating grapes and cheese.

But for now, I've got more than a hundred species, and at my age (45) I have no right to be as goo-goo over the hobby as I am.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 4, 2005)

I think God was deliberately complex with His creatures, to remove all doubt that He is the Creator of all things. You can see orderliness and similarity in much of creation, yet there are always those wrenchs that just won't fit in our self-designed categories, like these plants. Praise God for His perfect designs.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

It evolved! I know it did! I saw Little Shop of Horrors...I highly recommend you see it too....R...U....N....!!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

Seriously though, as a homeschool mom, I can't wait to show my kids those pics tomorrow....they are COOL!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

Words of my oldest son just now (he was up out of bed)...."Ew! That's Gross (in a cool way from the way he said it) I Never knew plants could eat things..."


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

Be careful of all those complements, or you run the danger of me sending your kid some plants for free!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

They would love that...me on the other hand, I tend to kill any plants that comes into my care, unless they are outside.


----------



## TimV (Mar 6, 2005)

This kind is native to the eastern US. Remember Socrates and what he had to drink? Hemlock has the same active ingredient, connine, as this plant produces. The poison is mixed in with the nectar so when the bug lands on the upper lip of the leaf and they feed for a few seconds, they get paralysed and fall in the tube to be eaten by the plant.

Are there any fossil imprints or evidence of any kind for intermediary stages for this plant? You get two guesses.


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2005)

I know why God created everthing so perfect. 

To make evolution look stupid!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 6, 2005)

Ahhh . . . carnivorous plants. I love them. I used to collect them as well. I now have none due to time. I really like the pitcher plant photo. There is a small pitcher plant bog just about 250 yards from my house-right in the middle of Mobile. Most folks don't even know it is there.


----------



## TimV (Mar 6, 2005)

Love your avatar. My great great granddad was Captain Vaughan, in a CSA cavalry regiment based in Eastern Tennissee!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 6, 2005)

Deo Vindice!

Tim, 
Are you an apiarist?


----------



## TimV (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, I run about 100 hives and have done it for more than 20 years. Even Soloman said that honey is brings strength to the bone and joy to the soul, and you can't argue with a dude who had 300 wives and 700 porcupines!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 7, 2005)

Ya mean concubines? 

Awesome photos, too!


----------



## TimV (Mar 7, 2005)

Chris, in my generation we told jokes like "out of state" and "farm out". My favorite was the porcupines a la Soloman


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 8, 2005)

Tim, 
Not to hijack, but I am a bee keeper as well. Well, right now I don't work any hives. I've had to take a 'hive hiatus'. I grew up working hives with my father. Up until two years ago I worked about 120 or so for both honey and pollination. I'm hoping next year to get back in. (Just pray these little beetles don't make it to CA. I'd rather put up with the Africanised bees we had in AZ than the trouble the beetles are causing.) 

BTW, I believe the honey bee with all her little fascinating abilities, traits, and even stings is one of the best nails in the coffin of evolution.


----------



## TimV (Mar 8, 2005)

The small hive beetle isn't in our area yet, but I'm sure soon will be. The Varroa mite is what's killing us now. I had "killer bees" when I was in South Africa, as that's all that was availible, but while they are easier in some ways, you can't keep them in urban settings like some of mine.


----------



## TimV (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, it's mine. Thanks!! I think a good portion of the reason I enjoy the bees and the exotic plants is for the same reason some of the others on this thread allude to, that they are living proof of a Living God.


----------



## TimV (Mar 8, 2005)

Canon Digital Rebel, the cheapest of the best.


----------

